
It's Time to Defund Social Media - pattusk
https://www.wired.com/story/its-time-to-defund-social-media
======
hackeraccount
In the most general sense it seems like people are complaining that outrageous
views have a chance to get heard. In their next breath they say the views are
unpopular and held by no one.

No one minds wearing masks so why do we hear from people who don't want to
wear masks?

I think there are two things going on here. The first is that there's a
feeling that allowing someone to make a point is tantamount to expressing
agreement with it. If you really disagree with it you make sure that the
statement isn't even made.

The second thing is that while the author isn't taken in by the argument
there's a belief that other people are less rigorous in their thinking and
will be convinced by a poorly made case.

I think the root problem is that we're all in a room full of strangers and
there's a loaded gun on the floor. I don't want to shoot anyone but just the
same I'm going to make sure I'm the one to pick it up. I'll also wave off
anyone who's coming near me. I'd like to have some brilliant idea to get rid
of the gun entirely but I don't see that happening.

------
ourmandave
I hope this story goes viral!

------
fk6aaa545c
Social Media are sponsored by goverments?

~~~
gruez
>Calls to defund the police provide a helpful analogue. Until we fundamentally
reimagine what law enforcement means and does, lasting change will not be
possible; all the injustice baked into the system will continue emerging from
that system. Something similar could be said of social media: Until we
fundamentally reimagine our information ecosystem and our respective roles
within it, we’ll keep repeating the same patterns over and over—not as a bug
of the system, not as a feature of the system, but as the system itself.

